# Hello!



## Comrade Matt (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I got a fancy mouse 2 weeks ago (named Walter), and I've looked at posts on this site since then because a lot of them are really helpful.

I decided to make an account in order to ask questions that I may have that haven't been answered already.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome, comrade Matt!


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

Welcome matt and walter!

Enjoy your stay


----------

